# 72 Lemans Sport Convertible restore or resto mod ?



## JD 500 (May 1, 2011)

Hi all,

Own a 72 Lemans sport convertible.
Looks decent. Mainly all stock / original parts.
Pretty tired now at 178,000 miles on the clock.

Questions I have and hope for input on are:

Know any *good* Pontiac / resto shops in Colorado ?

What would you do (Or in my case, have done) to a car like this ?
ie. restore to stock, make a (gto)clone, resto mod, etc...

Unfortunately, I have not got the skills or location to do any work myself.

Here's a pic:










Thanks,

JD


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I would drive it:cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

x2...........


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

+3 .....Welcome to the herd, thats one clean LeMans you have, most on here strive, and pay out the wazoo to get a car back to the way it rolled out of the dealership....you look like you are all ready there. Wax it, fill it up with Premium and drive it like it's paid for. Car is never as valuable as in it original form. When and if the engine goes or gets lazy there will be a few things you will want to check on here for to make it more 89 octane friendly, and squeeze out all the extra ponies and torque your motor holds, but "If it ain't broke, don't fix it". Ohhh Yeahh, and driving them is a hell of a lot more fun than and cheaper than restoring them.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

In the shape it seems to be in, I say drive it and brighten it up. Leave everything that isnt broke original and replace anything that is broke with OEM or close to parts.

Very nice car. Good luck with it.


----------



## JD 500 (May 1, 2011)

Thanks , I've seen some of the fantastic pontiacs on this site, and appreciate the compliment.

Was Dad's daily driver for 30 years.
He always took good care of it. It's had body work. Repaint. New Top & carpet over the years, but...

Panel fit is rough. Don't think that shows up so much in the picture. Nor do the one or two dime size rust bubbles.
Mechanics of it are tired. Think I have rod noise at startup. Motor is original (400 with a 2 barrel carb) and has 178,000 miles on it. It's getting about 7 mpg.

Frankly, I've driven it, but every time I do seems as though I have to reach for my wallet.

Last drive I lost a wheel center.
Drive previous, the heater core blew as it was warming up.
etc...

Wish I had the skills and a place to fix it right.


----------



## 03Marauderman (Dec 29, 2018)

The general consensus is to keep it the way it is...and I couldn't agree more. Your car has all the makings for the GTO option for 72, but its not, and will never be.... Despite the fact that its had marginal body work, I would not get discouraged from the standpoint that you need to do something for the sake of doing it....Once you tackle that worn out engine, your focus will change...especially that your abilities are limited..... That Monarch Yellow is a real plus for a convertible....Sure wish I had it, to park next to my Wilderness Green 72 GTO..... Hope we all convinced you.......


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

I have the same car as you. But, mine was sundance orange and painted Lamborghini pearl orange when bought in pieces. I am doing a frame off restoration only because I bought it with the front clip off and motor/tranny out that needed rebuild. I didn't plan on going so far, but I have the skills, place and help if needed to get this done. It still costs way more than I'd like. You would be in deeper than you want having someone else do all you want to do. I suggest get your mechanicals addressed and enjoy. Then tackle paint and body when the budget allows it.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

*$$$$$$$*



JD 500 said:


> Thanks , I've seen some of the fantastic pontiacs on this site, and appreciate the compliment.
> 
> Was Dad's daily driver for 30 years.
> He always took good care of it. It's had body work. Repaint. New Top & carpet over the years, but...
> ...


 If you think you have to reach for your wallet now.Wait till you dive into it.:cryin: make a list of all the things you would like to see fixed that does not throw money away, in what you would really want long term. And start Start fixing. If your wallet ain't empty by then. By all means proceed with your dream.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

RMTZ67 said:


> If you think you have to reach for your wallet now.Wait till you dive into it.:cryin: make a list of all the things you would like to see fixed that does not throw money away, in what you would really want long term. And start Start fixing. If your wallet ain't empty by then. By all means proceed with your dream.


You realize you are replying to a 2011 post that is nearly 8 years old? :thumbsup:


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

PontiacJim said:


> You realize you are replying to a 2011 post that is nearly 8 years old? :thumbsup:


 I thought it popped up on my new post or recent activity lol. Message still pertains now even more.:smilielol:


----------



## JD 500 (May 1, 2011)

And I'm still getting notifications from this forum when I'm quoted !
Still around and so is the Pontiac, although I haven't done a thing with her unfortunately.

JD 500


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

JD 500 said:


> And I'm still getting notifications from this forum when I'm quoted !
> Still around and so is the Pontiac, although I haven't done a thing with her unfortunately.
> 
> JD 500


Ah, still alive and still own the car. :thumbsup: If you have not done anything in almost 8 years, I hope you are still driving and enjoying the car once in a while. Don't get discouraged on your goal. I started my '68 Lemans build thinking a 5 year project - being realistic. Well, that has gone out the window. Working on my brother's project has taken me off my project and set me back 2 years now, and still not done. So now its when it gets done its done. 

Not working on it hasn't stopped me from buying and stocking up on parts I am going to need, so it is still costing me money even though it sits in disrepair. :yesnod:


----------

